# لماذا تخون المرأة شريكها؟ 5 أسباب لذلك



## ramyghobrial (24 أغسطس 2006)

*لماذا تخون المرأة شريكها؟ 5 أسباب لذلك*​
* 
*
هناك من الرجال – وهم كثيرون – من يعتقد أن المرأة ليس لها أمان، وأنها تسعى لمصلحتها فقط، وأنها تغدر في أي وقت دون مراعاة لأي اعتبارات للحب أو العشرة، وزاد من هذه النظرة عدد حالات الخلع التي تطلبها الزوجات على الرغم من استمرار الزواج لسنوات طويلة بلا مشاكل، وهنا بدأ ينظر الرجل للمرأة على أنها مؤهلة لخيانته في أي وقت وذلك أيضا بسبب ما يقرأ في الجرائد عن حالات خيانة عديدة تمت بدون علم الزوج ولمدة سنوات طويلة على الرغم من أنه لم يقصر مع زوجته في أي شيء، وإذا أردت عزيزي القارئ أن تعرف لماذا تخون المرأة زوجها، فها هي الإجابة التي استخلصناها من واقع الجرائم التي ترتكب في المجتمع: 

 


عدم الانتباه  

عندما يتوقف الرجل عن مراعاتها والاهتمام بها، بل يفقد انتباهه إليها وكأنها غير موجودة بالمرة في حياته. 

 


انعدام الألفة  

حينما تشعر المرأة بانها وحيدة وليس لها أحد ترتمي في أحضانه وتعتمد عليه وقت الحاجة ولا تجد زوجها صديقا يسمعها ويقدر ما تعاني منه، فهي مؤهلة للغاية للخيانة. 

 


عندما تجد من يهتم بها أكثر  

عليك أن تتأكد يا عزيزي أن المرأة لا تتخذ قرارا بالخيانة ثم تبحث عن الرجل الذي تخون زوجها معه، ولكن هي تجد الرجل أولا ثم تتخذ قرارها، وهذا الرجل عادة ما يكون زوجا لها أكثر من زوجها الحقيقي أي أنه يهتم بها أكثر ويستمع لها أكثر ويعامل بشكل أفضل. 

 

الزوج الخائن
أكثر الأسباب التي تدعو المرأة لخيانة زوجها هي قيامه هو بالخيانة أولا، وهنا تكون خيانتها له رد فعل وانتقام بسبب ما قام به من خيانة مع امرأة أخرى. 

 


سيئة السلوك أساسا  

المرأة قد تخون بسبب سوء سلوكها أصلا ولا يكون للموضوع أي علاقة بالزوج، ولكن ابحث عن التربية والنشأة والمحيط الاجتماعي فقد تجد السبب أمامك بعيدا عن الزوج.


----------



## Coptic Man (25 أغسطس 2006)

*الصراحة انا متبني رائ اني المراة 

مش ليها امان وبطبعها خائن 

علشان كدا بحب البنات اللي تكون طيبة وغلبانه ومش ليها حاجة في اي حاجة

احس اني النوعية دي ممكن اشعر معاها بالامان

مش هتخلعني يعني هههههههههه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *الصراحة انا متبني رائ اني المراة *
> 
> *مش ليها امان وبطبعها خائن *
> 
> ...


طبعا ياكوبتيك 
شكرا ليك ياباشا دايما منورني كدة


----------



## artamisss (25 أغسطس 2006)

* يااااااااااااسلام يا مينا  ده انت شكلك هاتقع فى واحده تطلع عنيييييييك  باذن الله  وبكرة تشوف 
وهاتللخخ  مش هاتخلع هههههههه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 أغسطس 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * يااااااااااااسلام يا مينا ده انت شكلك هاتقع فى واحده تطلع عنيييييييك باذن الله وبكرة تشوف *
> *وهاتللخخ مش هاتخلع هههههههه*


 
امييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين:t33: :t33:


----------



## Coptic Man (25 أغسطس 2006)

*كده يا دودو 

وانا بقول انتي القلب الطيب في المنتدي

تفرحي فيا رامي

اخص علي اخلاق بنات القرية هههههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (25 أغسطس 2006)

*والنعمه بيثبتك يا دودو *


*اوعى تصدقيه قالها لمليون بنت هنا*


----------



## Coptic Man (25 أغسطس 2006)

*شوفتي الكدب اللي عيني عينك

مليون بنت هنا واساسا كل اعضاء المنتدي برابطة المعلم الفين الا شوية 

بس يا نصابه 

مش توقعي بيني وبين دودو ههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (25 أغسطس 2006)

*خلاص شيل اى صفر يعجبك *


----------



## ميريت (25 أغسطس 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * يااااااااااااسلام يا مينا ده انت شكلك هاتقع فى واحده تطلع عنيييييييك باذن الله وبكرة تشوف *
> *وهاتللخخ مش هاتخلع هههههههه*


 

طيب وستوته
دي قمر قمر قمر الصراحه


----------



## Coptic Man (25 أغسطس 2006)

*خلاص يبقي نشيل 5 اصفار *


----------



## ميريت (25 أغسطس 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههياربي عليك يا هوتعلي العموم موضوع حلو يا راميومفيش كله فيه غلطالست مش بتخون غير لو جوزها قل في نظرهاوبالتالي شافت واحد احسن منهواحد حسسها بنفسها اكترواحد حاول يفهمها اكترواحد هو وهي متفقين اكتر


----------



## ميرنا (25 أغسطس 2006)

*امال سيبت ايه*

*لا انا هقولك عددهم بجد يا دودو منغير نصب هما 30 بس *


----------



## Coptic Man (25 أغسطس 2006)

*حرام عليكي يا مفترية*


----------



## ميرنا (25 أغسطس 2006)

*دانا غلبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*


----------



## ميريت (25 أغسطس 2006)

ياهوت حرام عليك
   دا انا عمري ما شفت واحد بكاش زيك الا واحد بس انت عارفه   واوعي تفضح الدنيا


----------



## Coptic Man (25 أغسطس 2006)

*مش عارف ليه نفسي افضح الدنياا

هههههههههه

كويس لقيت ورقة ضغط 

احترسي 

انا بكاش يا بنت يا مرمر ؟؟

عاوز رد صريح ؟؟*


----------



## ميريت (25 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *مش عارف ليه نفسي افضح الدنياا*
> 
> *هههههههههه*
> 
> ...


 


تفضح ايه ربنا يهدك
قصدي يهديك

وبعدين مين الي قال عليك بكاش


ياهوت دا انا قصدي علي رامي بس كتبت غلط


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 أغسطس 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> تفضح ايه ربنا يهدك
> قصدي يهديك
> 
> وبعدين مين الي قال عليك بكاش
> ...


 
ليييييييييية يامرمر لية تنكشي في جب الاسد ليةيابنتي لية دة انتي القلب الطيب فيالمنتدى دة :yahoo:


----------



## ميريت (26 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> ليييييييييية يامرمر لية تنكشي في جب الاسد ليةيابنتي لية دة انتي القلب الطيب فيالمنتدى دة :yahoo:


 


يارامي انا مش قد هوت
لكن انت مقدور عليك
:smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12:


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 أغسطس 2006)

بقة كدة مانشوف طيب


----------



## ميريت (26 أغسطس 2006)

هتشوف ايه يا رامي


انا مش قد هوت خالص


----------



## REDEMPTION (26 أغسطس 2006)

*+*

*من وجهة نظرى ان الخيانه تعود فى الاصل الى التربيه والاخلاق والقيم والعادات التى بداخل كل زوجه ..... *

*فمهما كانت المشاكل التى قد تقابلها فى حياتها ... ومهما كان زوجها انسان غير جدير بها ... سطحى ... تافه ... حتى لو خائن ... فهذا لا يدعوها اطلاقاً ان تفعل المثل ... او انها تبحث عن الشخص الذى يعوضها حرمانها .... فأى امرأه تتوهم انها احبت شخص اخر غير زوجها ووجدت فيه كل ما كانت تتمناه فى زوجها .. يجب ان تتأكد تماماً ان هذا الشخص الاخر هو ايضاً ليس جدير بها ... وهو ايضاً يفتقد الاخلاق والقيم الرجوليه التى تفتقدها فى زوجها .... لانه سمح لنفسه ان يجذب سيده متزوجه من زوجها ويسقط معها فى بئر الخيانه المُر .... *

*فما اصعب الخيانه على الزوج ..... *

*فقد يتحمل الرجل اى شىء من زوجته .... اى شىء ... الا الخيانه ... لانها بذلك تهينه فى رجولته وكرامته ... وخيانة الرجل تختلف حتماً عن خيانة المرأه ... ولست هنا اقلل من المرأه .. ولكن احب ان اوضح امر هام جدا فى ايضاح الفرق بين الاثنين .. فخيانة الرجل تكون بدافع نزوه قذرة وشهوه رديئه ... فهو يجد فى المرأه التى يخون زوجته معها .. مجرد وسيلة لاشباع رغباته وشهواته التى لم تستطيع زوجته احتوائها .... وحتماً سينتهى الامر عاجلا ام اجلا ... ولكن نادراً ما تخون الزوجه زوجها بدافع هذه الشهوات النجسه ... فهى عندما تخون .. تكون قد احبت اولا .... فالمرأه لا تخون زوجها الا اذا احبت .... وبذلك تعطى حياتها وقلبها وكيانها كله لمن احبته .... ويكون زوجها فى نظرها مجرد ستار لخيانتها ... والزوجه التى تسمح لمشاعرها بأن تميل الى شخص اخر خلاف زوجها .. هى فى الاصل منحرفة السلوك ... فى الغالب نشأت فى اسره مفككه ... ليس لديها اى قيم او مبادىء فى حياتها ... بلا عقل اطلاقاً .. تنقاد وراء عواطفها بلا ادنى تفكير  ... *

*لذا ينبغى على كل شاب وفتاه .. قبل الارتباط .. ان يتريثوا قيلا .. ويفكروا بعمق .. وينظروا الى كل الامور من كل الجوانب .... ويسألوا انفسهم .. تُرى هذا الشاب او هذه الفتاه ..هل تصلح ( يصلح ) بالفعل لى ؟؟ ... هل هناك توافق وانسجام بيننا ؟؟ .. هل وجدت فيه ( فيها ) اغلب ما كنت اتمناه فى شريك حياتى ؟؟ ما مدى علاقته بالله ؟؟ .. ما مدى نضجه ؟؟؟ وما مدى نضجى انا ايضاً ؟؟ واسئله اخرى كثيره من هذا القبيل ينبغى على الطرفين الاجابه عليها بكل صدق ووضوح قبل الاقدام على خطوة مصيريه كالارتباط ....*

*صلواتكم ...*


----------



## ميريت (26 أغسطس 2006)

مش عارفه ارد اقول ايه ولا ايه

الخيانا صعبه انه الواحد يتحملها وخصوصا اذا كان بيخلص للطرف التاني

الست برضه عمرها مهستحمل الخياينه

ممكن استحمل جوني يهمل فيا وفي حقي وفي بيتي وفي اي حاجه
الا اني استحمل انه يبص لواحده ست غيري حتي ولو نظره اعجاب

ودا سواء زوج او حبيب


لو حصل كدا هنسحب من حياته فورا وعمري مهرجعها تاني ولو حتي كان فيه ضغط من الدنيا كلها
كله الا الخيانه


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 أغسطس 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *+*
> 
> *من وجهة نظرى ان الخيانه تعود فى الاصل الى التربيه والاخلاق والقيم والعادات التى بداخل كل زوجه ..... *
> 
> ...


 
الف شكرا ياطارق الصراحة ردك مكمل للموضوع شكرا الف شكر ليك حبيبي نورتني بجد


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2006)

*كويس انك قلت حتى نفتح باللبن...*

*اهو عرفنا خبرهم... يبقى نفتح و نبقى حذرين*


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 أغسطس 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *كويس انك قلت حتى نفتح باللبن...*
> 
> *اهو عرفنا خبرهم... يبقى نفتح و نبقى حذرين*


 
تمام يازعيم فتح عنيك كدة  وشكرا ياباشا على مرورك


----------

